# Weird light ghosting help please...



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi All

I'm still getting used to my new camera and have to admit to being a bit disappointed after coming back from a friends wedding last night and checking my pics.

Can someone tell me what's going on here with the green dots on the dancefloor please? It's obviously a reflection of the lights but this is in pretty much every photo where there were lights and has ruined some shots. I was using my 50mm canon prime lens with a UV filter and had it set to 'no flash' mode which (still practising with manual mode).










Any ideas on how to get rid of this PP would be welcome. I have RAW originals.


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

I'd worry more about your focus issue first 
Sorry but the "problem" you describe is minimal and can easily be shopped out.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

rob3rto said:


> I'd worry more about your focus issue first
> Sorry but the "problem" you describe is minimal and can easily be shopped out.


Thanks for the confidence boost 

It's minimal in this pic but not others. Can it be prevented? Am I doing something wrong.


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Is it not just the reflection of the lights in the background on the dance floor?


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Will_G said:


> Is it not just the reflection of the lights in the background on the dance floor?


Yep but I want to stop it happening if poss (failing that any mass/batch edits that will hide it PP).


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

... UV filter in place?


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

You have a filter on, remove this you don't need a UV filter when its dark and no sun and is 100% causing the green flares.

Probably don't need it full stop, debatable i suppose.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

I would have said it's likely to be a consequence of running the UV filter indoors.

As for editing it out - careful use of the cloning tool should be all that's required.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks all. I thought UV filters were pretty much fit and forget. Do you get little protective cases for filters? Can't think of anywhere to put it in the camera bag where it won't get damaged.

Had a quick play in PSE 8 last night and managed to hide it fairly easily.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Fit and forget for outdoor use yes, but no need for indoors since there's little to no UV from lightbulbs of all types.
Your primary concern there is CTO (colour temperature output) and matching it with your camera's presets or doing a manual WB (white balance) with a block of styrofoam for example.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

PJS said:


> Fit and forget for outdoor use yes, but no need for indoors since there's little to no UV from lightbulbs of all types.
> Your primary concern there is CTO (colour temperature output) and matching it with your camera's presets or doing a manual WB (white balance) with a block of styrofoam for example.


Erm... Hopefully the above will make sense to me at some point in the future... Anyone know of any good photography courses in west/central Scotland?


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Take off the UV filter and set the camera to autowhite balace mate that should see you well. Without wishing to turn the knife I would echo the focus comments. 

Maybe switch the camera to auto mode for a while and nail the basics and then start to experiment?


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks.

It was on the flash off setting which I believe is just auto mode without flash and I was using autofocus but it was quite a dull room. The flash was too harsh for my liking.

Here are some others (many with the UV filter ghosting)...


----------



## PaulaJayne (Feb 17, 2012)

May not be a focus problem but shutter speed too slow for that ambient lighting and movement.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

PaulaJayne said:


> May not be a focus problem but shutter speed too slow for that ambient lighting and movement.


I agree.

It does seem light light bouncing off the UV Filter Nanoman. Didnt it come in a case when you bought it?? 
So were you the main photographer at your friends wedding or wre you just getting experience?

Phil


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

LoL. Thankfully they had proper photographers! They seemed happy with my bonus pics though. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Stopping the flash down may've helped run a faster shutter speed, and one of these would've helped diffuse the light so softening it.

Kaavie Universal Cloth Bounce Diffuser for Canon: Amazon.co.uk: Camera & Photo

Pop-up Flash Diffuser for Nikon: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics

PicknBuy Pop Up Flash Diffuser with Orange, White and: Amazon.co.uk: Camera & Photo

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Multifunc...otography_Flash_Diffusers&hash=item43ac785d34

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-LIMs-...otography_Flash_Diffusers&hash=item3cc23a8ec0


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

OR get a cheap Yongnuo Flash and bouncy it off the roof! I use a Yongnuo as a backup flash for my Canon Speedlite.


----------

